# Harvest Day ! K2



## Diseased Strain (May 30, 2005)

7 weeks to the day. And they are ready to go. Cut one off to smoke it to try it out. Wow. We are going to start cutting after the buzz wears off cause we cant realy do anything right now. Heh.
Hell yeah man. Bout time.


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

Very nice DS!!...ENJOY!!


----------



## Weeddog (May 31, 2005)

i like the quick harvest time on that.   really nice lookin bud man.


----------



## Weeddog (May 31, 2005)

hey DS,  what was the status of the trichomes at harvest?  such as milky or 50% amber


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 31, 2005)

The bud we cut was a few clear, many cloudy and a few amber. After a talk this morning on how tired we still were frm the 3 days of partying we did. And a small talk about the high everyone gave thier opinion on. We desided to let them go another week and check them again. So I'll get pic's of the BIG harvest up in a week or so guys. Were gona go for some more amber trich's.

I did cut about a 1/4 pound of the mostly cloudy/few amber trich's. I like that high personaly. But the rest are going to go some more. I guess not everyone likes the mind high so much as the couch lock kinda high.

23 people that smoked at the party and was in the survey.
All said they got really high.
13 said they wanted more body effect.
4 (including me) said they liked the high as is.
5 were to stoned to answer anything worth writing down.
1 didnt like the mind high at all.


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2005)

> 1 didnt like the mind high at all.



I'd just scratch that one off the invitation list..


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 31, 2005)

Heh. I was sayin the same thing the other day hick. But I did ask them to answer honestly. So I gota give'm props on that. He didnt like it then he didnt like it. There's always going to be that 1 guy man.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

im sure glad im not that one guy i think i actually met someone like that once, they claimed to not like chocolate either


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 29, 2005)

Enjoy the fat smoke Diseased Strain, your bud looks real good


----------

